# BIG Buck!!!



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got this from a friend via email........

http://www.twincities.com/ci_10959808?I ... cities.com


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Super buck!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

That is beautiful.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the Buck isn't bad either.

On that note, can't wait for the Lesnar vs. Couture fight this weekend.

.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice rack!

I especially liked the modern muzzleloaders being "primitive" part.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> 
> On that note, can't wait for the Lesnar vs. Couture fight this weekend.
> 
> .


Go Lesnar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah thats nice. I would have to mount them both probably... :lol:


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> 
> On that note, can't wait for the Lesnar vs. Couture fight this weekend.
> 
> .


Lesnar sucks...i have no idea why they gave him a title fight after a loss and a very unimpressive win...

Couture will submit him in the 2nd or third round if he can weather an early storm from lesnar.

Anyways...beautiful deer and beautiful hunter! Its always good to see good lookin girls wearin camo :wink:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

nd_hunter said:


> usmarine0352 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


You have no idea why Lesnar is getting a title shot???

Money, lots and lots of money for the UFC (Zuffa).

That's why.

Unimpressive against Herring?

Herring has been finished in only twice in over 40 fights. How is Lesnar, with only 2mins and 39seconds of actual fight experience supposed to do it?

Also realize:

Lesnar = Title shot for beating Herring. (Top 15HW with 28 wins)

Mir = Title shot for beating Lesnar. (1-0 record)

So, who deserves a title shot more?

In all reality, neither of them deserve a title shot.

Lesnar beats Couture via KO/TKO.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Either way it should be a good battle.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

So much for Coutoure tapping out Lesnar huh? Guess the UFC knows what they are doing!


----------

